# Noodles and Company



## snail (Dec 28, 2004)

Hello Friends,
  I love Noodles and Company dishes so bad.  Their sauces are make so good... Has any of you known how to make sauces?  Have you ever worked there before?


----------



## DampCharcoal (Dec 28, 2004)

Is Noodles and Company a restaurant? The more details you can give us, the better we can respond!


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 28, 2004)

It appears they have a wide range of noodle dishes so to get a better idea of what you want which one are you interested in?


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Dec 29, 2004)

hahah so bad and expensive. Theres one in vienna, va


----------



## snail (Jan 12, 2005)

I really like their Mushroom Stroganoff and Pesto Cavatappi..  Anybody knows how to make those dishes..... Also,  Their   savory sherry cream  sauce  is really good. I wonder if it is made by their own recipe or It can be bought  at supermarker 

Thanks for all your replies


----------



## Darkstream (Jan 15, 2005)

These are just commercial confections. They look pretty unhealthy to me. If you look at the menu, it tells you the ingredients IF you should want to emulate it.

I suggest that you start from scratch and try to cook basic but real pasta dishes.

You will find that the taste of real food is infinitely better than commercially manufactured. It just takes a bit of application, which not everybody is prepared to provide.


----------



## honeybee (Jan 18, 2005)

And here I thought I was going to get some informationrecipes on noodles and sauces! Oh well..........


----------

